# Peanut or not?



## home-sweet-home (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, I was sure we had a peanut (Ebony had a peanut her first litter). I am starting to think that maybe it is just a runt. It is not that much smaller than the others, and the back end seems to be normal, the eyes are a little bulgy, but not like the other one. Also it is an active little thing. It moves all over your hand looking for food, The tummy was not as big as the other bunnies this morning, so we brought in mom and laid her on her back while it ate. The thing was all over the place, one nipple for a bit and then moved. It took all of them and then finally seemed to calm down with a fat tummy. I do not rememer our other peanut being that active. 

Here are some pictures. What do you think?


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't have any input.  I am not experienced enough to say.  I will be watching this thread though because I am very curious.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 16, 2011)

That is a runt. Extra feedings will help it to catch up. A peanut would have underdeveloped hindquarters and their heads usually look strange...


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 17, 2011)

Like I stated on your other thread, peanuts don't eat or drink and they perish in a couple days.  

Good Luck with your Runt.  Just needs more loving and more feeding from Mom.  

They are adorable.  Hairless and all.   Can't wait to see how they grow.  Especially the runt.


----------



## home-sweet-home (Nov 19, 2011)

So a little update on "Peanut" the runt.

He/she is still with us. Does not seem to be getting much bigger, but we are doing two feeds a day and the little booger acts like a little monster attacking mom. I know it must be eating sometimes from mom cause one we brought it in and its tummy was fuller like after it eats when we feed it and would not eat more. 

It never gets completely stuffed like the ther kits and it still has some wrinkles, but it poops out after 5 minutes and wont eat more. There is a noticeable difference in the tummy, just not completely tight like the other piglets. Every morning I expect it to be gone, but it is there active and when it smells me, it jumps up and starts wiggling around. Today (4 days old) it seem like it was hopping. We put it on a towel and he was walking around looking for food. Put it on mom and it attacked a nipple and then a few seconds later went for another and another,

Here is some updated pictures. I am really starting to get attached, but this little guy is SOOOO much smaller than the others and growing but not fast.











I am so proud of Ebony, she has done such a great job. This is her 2nd litter , none of her first survived. (1 still birth, one with the ear torn off, born on the wire and one peanut that made it 4 days). She has been so patient with the extra feedings, at first she was nervous, but now she just goes into her little trance and lays there while baby nurses. Then she gets a special treat!


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 19, 2011)

Aw, thanks for updating.  I had been checking this thread for updates.  Hmm, yah that little runt sure is smaller.  I have a runt in my littler as well.  The others are like twice the size.   As long as things are going well I guess that's all that matters for now.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope your little one does well !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for the update.  Especially "Peanut" the Runt.  I love it that when he smells you he gets so active.  Associating food by your smell.  Something a true peanut would not do.  

Love that first photo.  Especially how clear the features are on that black kit.  So clear.  Just love the little ears.  

Hoping continued success with "Peanut" as well as the rest.    Sounds like Ebony's handling Motherhood really well.  To relax like that so fast for you.  Alright Ebony!


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

mabey he is normal and the others are fat


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

if the little guy makes weight (if he is a he) will make a great buck for breeding to big does


----------



## home-sweet-home (Nov 20, 2011)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> if the little guy makes weight (if he is a he) will make a great buck for breeding to big does


His daddy is my little buck, we dont need another one. His momma is my only small doe.

So Peanut is not doing as well today. He is tiring out quicker and just seems weaker. I will not be shocked if he is not with us in the morning. I hope he is, but I am not gonna get my hopes up.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear your Peanut is weakening.  Runts do have a tougher time surviving and sometimes peter out in the end.  I commend you on what you and Ebony tried to do for the little one.  You can only do so much, the rest is up to Nature.   Sad but true.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Stay peanut !!!!!!!


----------



## home-sweet-home (Nov 21, 2011)

Peanut didnt make it. I guess it was meant to be. It was a cute little thing.

The others are getting huge and are just so sweet. I guess all the extra handling has made them so tame. If we put them on a towel, they find a hand and cuddle up and go to sleep!

Here are the pictures from today (without peanut  )


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh .. Well sometimes the little ones do not make it ..


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 21, 2011)

Aww, sorry to hear about the little one.


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 21, 2011)

to cute to die


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Peanut.  

But the rest look so good.

Absolute melt when I see that sweet little face in that second pic.  

Thanks for the update.


----------

